# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode plekjes puistjes in schaamstreek

## Kempen

Beste lezer, Dank voor het lezen van mijn forumberichtje. Sinds een aantal maanden hebik rode plekjes en bultjes in mijn schaamstreek. Soms wordt het een soort puistje. Het zou niet moeten kunnen, maar toch maar HIV test gedaan. Dit was negatief, dus positief! Het lijkt een beetje op irritatie. Op internet las ik wat over een schimmel, dus daar heb ik zalf voor gekocht. Het werd wat minder, totdat het bijna weg was. Toen ik heb ik mij zelf weer geschoren met een mesje, en nu is het weer in volle mate aanwezig. Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn, en wat nu te doen? Ik vind het heel irritant. En denk er continue aan.

----------


## Oki07

Misschien begrijp ik je verhaal niet goed, maar kunnen het geen ingegroeide haartjes zijn. Zelf heb ik daar last van bij mijn bikinilijn en het komt door het ontharen. Ik gebruik PFB vanish, te koop bij de DA drogist en dit helpt wel wat. ook vaak schrubben helpt.
Maar misschien bedoel je iets anders?

----------


## Kempen

Dank je wel voor je bericht. Het zou kunnen wat je zegt. Hoe herken ik de ingegroeide haartjes?

Het zijn er wel veel dan!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook last gehad van ingegroeide haartjes ... lijkt op een puist(je) en als je het openknijpt komt er wat push uit en daarna zie je een hoopje haartjes die onderhuids aant groeien zijn; ik scrub nu ook regelmatig (zachte scrub) en probleem is weg!

Een schimmel zou ook kunnen, maar om te weten wat het daadwerkelijk is moet je gewoon even een bezoekje brengen aan je gyneacoloog!

Sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi, 
Het overkomt iedereen weleens, je geslachtsdeel ziet er niet zoals gewoon uit. Je schaamt je en het ziet er niet naar uit. Wat is dat toch? *Hoe herken je een SOA?*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...andoening.html
Je staat onder de douche en ziet tot je schrik rode vlekjes op je eikel en voorhuid. Wat doe je eraan? *Rode vlekjes op de eikel: het kan een schimmelinfectie zijn!*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ctie-zijn.html

----------


## Meiske112

Een vriendin van mij heeft hier ook last van. Kun je helaas niks aan doen.

----------

